# RED, RAW Butt



## Guest (Jun 4, 2000)

This question is for the "D" people out there. After going to the bathroom 16 times last Sunday my butt was sore! i used tucks and they help some but just the thought of wiping one more time made me feel like I would pass out. Does anyone have any suggestions for cleaning up that are less harsh? Does anyone have or tried a bidet? I'm wondering if that is a solution to the problem. I remember something called PeriCare when I was in hospital after delivering twins. Any nurses out there who knows what solution to use? Thanks from the bottom of my red butt.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2000)

I had this problem for 6 months before i came up with something that really works!sounds silly, but the first step is charmin ultra-soft...more expensive then the brand i usually get, but now i realize, after 12 other brands, this one is less irritating. (make sure you get the one with no dye or scent). step 2..baby wipes with aloe, soothes after toilet paper cleans. then preperation H. even if you do not get hemmeroids, the numbing and soothing action really makes a difference when you try to sit(on anything other than the toilet!) be sure to sit on a fluffy pillow when using a hard seated chair. this makes a differnce. best of luck!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2000)

Very sound suggestions, CurleLizzard. I will add those things to my grocery list. Have always wanted to buy Charmin cause I loved those commercials so much. Thanks for your help. Also to all you "C" types out there. My apologies in this post. My son who is a "c" type informed me that his bum gets sore too. I didn't think when I mentioned only "D" types...forgive me I know you have much pain also. FC ^--^


----------



## CeCe (May 16, 1999)

Along with the above suggestions, I have also used Desitin Ointment for diaper rashes. A bit messy but very soothing. I apply it while wearing a rubber glove so that I don't have to scrub and scrub to get the ointment off my finger.


----------



## JeMarie (May 11, 2000)

Hello to my fellow sufferers of raw butt,I accidently hit on using a lip balm one day since there was nothing else in the house. Be sure to use one that doesn't have strong ingredients in it - I used one by Vaseline. Helped a lot. Also now keep Prep H Cooling Gel available. Works wonders. Especially one night recently when my butt was keeping me awake - silly sounding phrase, but don't know how else to say it.







Janice


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2000)

JeMarie- Lip balm is a good idea. I could carry that with me and imagine my smile when someone asks if they can borrow my chap stick.







I've never heard of prep h cooling gel, will also add that to my grocery list. I know what you mean by "my butt keeping me awake". Mine actually spasms after several real bad "D" sessions. It's the strangest thing and the throbbing pain is intense. Yeah my butt has kept me up many nights. Thanks all for your good ideas. I'm now armed and ready for the next attack.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

lip balm....., how about *bag balm*. Yes it is for cows (udders) but you can buy it in drug and grocery stores for. Comes in a little square green can. Inexpensieve. It is a great healer and and really stops the pain when you apply it. Country folk have always used as a hand healer, etc.------------------Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G[This message has been edited by Joycein OH (edited 06-04-2000).]


----------

